# (CSToA) Touch of the Abyss [OOC]



## Creamsteak (Nov 28, 2007)

I've cancelled my intended E6 Eberron game. I'm now intending to run a different game using some of the concepts from that game. All of the details are in the attached PDF (it's only 4 pages this time, not 25, so more people should be able to take a look). In general, it's an E6 game with a couple custom changes.

All I'm looking for right now is for players to express interest and maybe inform me of the Race/Class/Feats they intend to take with a character. No need to go into full stat-block detailing or equipment.

The adventure I'm intending to run is called "Touch of the Abyss" and starts in Dungeon Magazine, issue 117. If you've read or run it, please don't apply. The adventure is both an urban one and sometimes a dungeon crawl. It also will be extremely difficult in certain places. If you're not up for getting splattered and re-rolling, this might not be a good fit.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 28, 2007)

How about something like this...

Slisik, Dragonborn
Druid 3 / Barbarian 3
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Feats/skills/stats/etc: TBD
Background:
Slisik began a typical reptilian life in his swamp village, learning how to respect, worship, and control nature. However, his people were constantly harassed by the nearby settlement of cave goblins, who demanded hunting rights in the swamp. Both races being fiercely territorial, the dispute eventually developed into a full-scale war. The goblins would send warbands to ambush trade caravans and hunting parties, while the dragonborn would send raids into the caverns. Finally, the goblins launched a massive assault on the village; all but a number of dragonborn were slain, their heads posted on sticks as a warning.
The survivors, enraged by their loss, launched a crazed attack on the caves while the goblin tribe was celebrating. None escaped their wrath; non-reptilian prisoners, children, and warriors alike were all cut down. With both settlements destroyed, and less than 50 survivors between them, Slisik decided to leave the swampland and try to make a life elsewhere. But he wasn't the same after the bloodshed; he lost his peaceful, naturalistic outlook on life. He now took up the sword, seeking riches and glory in what he expected would be a very short life.

OOC: Slisik is generally pissed off at the world since the destruction of his village. He's neutral evil because he's only interested in himself, and doesn't care who he hurts to get what he wants. However, this change from a true neutral alignment is very recent, and not necessarily permanent. If over the course of his adventures he can calm down, he may revert to his more harmonious roots.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 28, 2007)

It would depend somewhat on what kind of players there are, but just about anything is workable. How do you think you'd do at keeping up with the 1/day posting?


----------



## Dekana (Nov 28, 2007)

No problem there.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Tesla, Human Female 
Psion 6 (Kineticists)
Feats: (6) Overchannel, Talented, Privledge Energy (Electric), Paraelemental Power (Electric), plus two more. 

Pretty much your psionic blaster with a taste for things with a bit of electricity. 


-Blood


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 28, 2007)

*Errol, Human warblade 6*

A dual-kukri wielding showman who revels in finding weak points in his opponents defenses.  He'll be heavily weighted to dex over strength, using two weapon fighting, weapon finesse, weapon focus and weapon specialization to maximize his effectiveness.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 28, 2007)

I want to be touched by the Abyss, so naturally I'd play a tiefling Warlock or Sorcerer.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 28, 2007)

I can run with these 4 concepts I think. I'll need to see the psion spelled out pretty well since that's a fairly complex character. The other concepts are all pretty simple to deal with.

If everyone's up for it I can start looking at stat-blocks when you get time.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 28, 2007)

*Slisik*


```
Name: Slisik
Class: Druid 3 / Barbarian 3
Race: Dragonborn
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Deity: Semuanya (I'm using the Lizardfolk god, since I'm not sure which one
the Dragonborn worship)

Str: 16 +3 (8p+1lvl) Level: 6        XP: 15000
Dex: 12 +1 (4p.)     BAB: +5      HP: 48 (3d8+3d12+12 [8,4,5,6,7,6])
Con: 14 +2 (6p.)     Grapple: +8     
Int: 10 +0 (4p.)     Speed: 40'      
Wis: 16 +3 (6p.)     ACP: -0        
Cha: 8  -1 (0p.)     Action Points 8/8    

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +4    +0    +1    +0    +0    +1    16
                                       Touch: 11 Flatfooted: 16(Uncanny Dodge)

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      6    +2          +8
Ref:                       2    +1     +1*  +3  (*against traps only)
Will:                      4    +3          +7

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
+1 Greatsword             +9     2d6+5      19-20--x2
MW Scimitar               +9     1d6+4      18-20--x2   (using it 2-handed)
Unarmed			  +8	 1d3+3         20--x2
Longbow                   +6     1d8+1         20--x3

Spells Prepared
0 (4): Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic
1 (3): Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle
2 (2): Bull's Strength, Summon Swarm

[sblock=Animal Companion]
Sasthil, Medium Viper
Hit Points: 21 (4d8=8+4+5+4)
Abilities: Str 9, Dex 18, Con 11, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 2
Initiative: +4
Speed: 20 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.

AC: 19 (+4 Dex, +5 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 15
Saves - Fort: 3, Ref: 7, Will: 3
BAB: +4
Grapple: +3
(Full) Attack: Bite +8 melee (1d4-1 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5ft/5ft

Special Attacks: A viper snake has a poisonous bite that deals initial
and secondary damage of 1d6 Con. The save DC is 11 Fort for a
medium snake. The save DCs are constitution-based.
Special Qualities: [URL=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/specialAbilities.htm#scent]Scent[/URL]
Skills: Balance +12, Climb +11, Hide +13, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +7
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Evasion, Link, Share Spells

Bonus Tricks: Trained for Fighting, Heel[/sblock]

Languages: Common, Draconic, Druidic.

Abilities: Animal Companion, Nature Sense, Wild Empathy, Woodland Stride
Trackless Step, Fast Movement (+10ft), Rage 1/day, Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense+1

Feats: Track (1st), Power Attack (3rd), Cleave (6th)

Skill Points: 36       Max Ranks: 8/4
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Animal Handling           9    -1           +8
Athletics                 0    +5           +5     (racial)
Concentration             6    +2           +8
Survival                  9    +5     +2    +16    (Nature Sense, racial)
Endurance                 3    +2           +5
Initiative                3    +1           +4
Perception                6    +3           +9


Equipment:               Cost  Weight
+1 Greatsword          2,350gp  8lb
MW Scimitar              315gp   4lb
Longbow	                 75gp   3lb
20 Arrows		 1gp    3lb
+1 Studded Leather     1,175gp 20lb
Ring of Protection +1  2,000gp   --
Backpack                 2gp    2lb
Flint and Steel          1gp    --
Waterskin                 1g     4lb
Whetstone                2cp   1lb
 
                                    

Total Weight:45lb      Money: 79gp 9sp 8cp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:               76    153   230   460   1150

Age: 22
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 145lb
Eyes: Light green
Scales: Dark green
```

I liked the code block for your character, Redclaw. Very organized. So I hope you don't mind that I ripped it off!


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 29, 2007)

Tiefling Warlock

Str: 8/-1 
Dex: 14/+2 
Con: 14/+2 
Int: 12/+1 
Wis: 10/0 (12-2)
Cha: 18/+4 (15+2+1)

Init: +2

Hp: 6+5d6+12=35

Action Points: 8

Bab: 4
Ranged touch: +7 Eldrich Blast 3d6+2 (250ft)

AC: 19/12/17(total/touch/flatfooted), (10+2(dex)+5(armour)+2(buckler))

Fort: +2+2
Ref: +2+2
Will: +5

Skills: 2+2x9=36
Deception: 13 (9+4)
Concentration: 11 (9+2)
Perception: 9 (9+0)
Use Magic Device: 13 (9+4)

Feats: 
Weapon Focus (ranged spell)
Ranged Spell Specialization 
Extra Invocation

Class Abilities:
Detect Magic at will
Decieve Item (can always take 10 on UMD)
DR 1/cold iron

Invocations
Least 3+1
Entropic Warding (deflect 20% of ranged attacks, pass without trace, no scent)
Spiderwalk (spiderclimb+immune to webs)
See the Unseen (darkvision+see invis)
Summon Swarm

Lesser 1
Walk Unseen (invisibility,self)


Equipment: 6000 gp
Chain shirt+1 (100+150+1000=1250gp) 25lb, -1acp
Buckler+1 (15+150+1000=1165gp) 5lb
2 Wands of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1, 50/50, 50/50): 750x2= 
Hat of Disguise: 1800gp
Mundane gear: 100 gp
Gold: 185 gp

Wishlist:
Handy Haversack
Scrolls
Wands


[sblock=Swarm]Swarm
Swarms are dense masses of Fine, Diminutive, or Tiny creatures that would not be particularly dangerous in small groups, but can be terrible foes when gathered in sufficient numbers. For game purposes a swarm is defined as a single creature with a space of 10 feet—gigantic hordes are actually composed of dozens of swarms in close proximity. A swarm has a single pool of Hit Dice and hit points, a single initiative modifier, a single speed, and a single Armor Class. It makes saving throws as a single creature. 

Many different creatures can mass as swarms; bat swarms, centipede swarms, hellwasp swarms, locust swarms, rat swarms, and spider swarms are described here. The swarm’s type varies with the nature of the component creature (most are animals or vermin), but all swarms have the swarm subtype. 

A swarm of Tiny creatures consists of 300 nonflying creatures or 1,000 flying creatures. A swarm of Diminutive creatures consists of 1,500 nonflying creatures or 5,000 flying creatures. A swarm of Fine creatures consists of 10,000 creatures, whether they are flying or not. Swarms of nonflying creatures include many more creatures than could normally fit in a 10-foot square based on their normal space, because creatures in a swarm are packed tightly together and generally crawl over each other and their prey when moving or attacking. Larger swarms are represented by multiples of single swarms. A large swarm is completely shapeable, though it usually remains contiguous. 

Combat
In order to attack, a single swarm moves into opponents’ spaces, which provokes an attack of opportunity. It can occupy the same space as a creature of any size, since it crawls all over its prey, but remains a creature with a 10-foot space. Swarms never make attacks of opportunity, but they can provoke attacks of opportunity. 

Unlike other creatures with a 10-foot space, a swarm is shapeable. It can occupy any four contiguous squares, and it can squeeze through any space large enough to contain one of its component creatures. 

Vulnerabilities Of Swarms
Swarms are extremely difficult to fight with physical attacks. However, they have a few special vulnerabilities, as follows: 

A lit torch swung as an improvised weapon deals 1d3 points of fire damage per hit. 

A weapon with a special ability such as flaming or frost deals its full energy damage with each hit, even if the weapon’s normal damage can’t affect the swarm. 

A lit lantern can be used as a thrown weapon, dealing 1d4 points of fire damage to all creatures in squares adjacent to where it breaks. 

Bat Swarm
Size/Type: Diminutive Animal (Swarm) 
Hit Dice: 3d8 (13 hp) 
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 5 ft. (1 square), fly 40 ft. (good) 
Armor Class: 16 (+4 size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 12 
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/— 
Attack: Swarm (1d6) 
Full Attack: Swarm (1d6) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./0 ft. 
Special Attacks: Distraction, wounding 
Special Qualities: Blindsense 20 ft., immune to weapon damage, low-light vision, swarm traits 
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +3 
Abilities: Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 4 
Skills: Listen +11, Spot +11 
Feats: Alertness, Lightning Reflexes 
Environment: Temperate deserts 
Organization: Solitary, flight (2-4 swarms), or colony (11-20 swarms) 
Challenge Rating: 2 
Treasure: None 
Alignment: Always neutral 
Advancement: None 
Level Adjustment: — 

A bat swarm is nocturnal, and is never found aboveground in daylight. 

Combat
A bat swarm seeks to surround and attack any warm-blooded prey it encounters. The swarm deals 1d6 points of damage to any creature whose space it occupies at the end of its move. 

Distraction (Ex)
Any living creature that begins its turn with a swarm in its space must succeed on a DC 11 Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1 round. The save DC is Constitution-based. 

Wounding (Ex)
Any living creature damaged by a bat swarm continues to bleed, losing 1 hit point per round thereafter. Multiple wounds do not result in cumulative bleeding loss. The bleeding can be stopped by a DC 10 Heal check or the application of a cure spell or some other healing magic. 

Blindsense (Ex)
A bat swarm notices and locates creatures within 20 feet. Opponents still have total concealment against the bat swarm (but swarm attacks ignore concealment). 

Skills
A bat swarm has a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks. These bonuses are lost if its blindsense is negated. 



Rat Swarm
Size/Type: Tiny Animal (Swarm) 
Hit Dice: 4d8 (18 hp) 
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 15 ft. (3 squares), climb 15 ft. 
Armor Class: 14 (+2 size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 12 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/— 
Attack: Swarm (1d6 plus disease) 
Full Attack: Swarm (1d6 plus disease) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./0 ft. 
Special Attacks: Disease, distraction 
Special Qualities: Half damage from slashing and piercing, low-light vision, scent, swarm traits 
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 2, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 2 
Skills: Balance +10, Climb +10, Hide +16, Listen +6, Move Silently +8, Spot +7, Swim +10 
Feats: Alertness, Stealthy, Weapon FinesseB 
Environment: Any 
Organization: Solitary, pack (2-4 swarms), or infestation (7-12 swarms) 
Challenge Rating: 2 
Treasure: None 
Alignment: Always neutral 
Advancement: None 
Level Adjustment: — 

Combat
A rat swarm seeks to surround and attack any warm-blooded prey it encounters. A swarm deals 1d6 points of damage to any creature whose space it occupies at the end of its move. 

Disease (Ex)
Filth fever—swarm attack, Fortitude DC 12, incubation period 1d3 days, damage 1d3 Dex and 1d3 Con. The save DC is Constitution-based. 

Distraction (Ex)
Any living creature that begins its turn with a swarm in its square must succeed on a DC 12 Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1 round. The save DC is Constitution-based. 

Skills
A rat swarm has a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks, and a +8 racial bonus on Balance, Climb, and Swim checks. A rat swarm can always choose to take 10 on all Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. A rat swarm uses its Dexterity modifier instead of its Strength modifier for Climb and Swim checks. A rat swarm has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. 



Spider Swarm
Size/Type: Diminutive Vermin (Swarm) 
Hit Dice: 2d8 (9 hp) 
Initiative: +3 
Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares), climb 20 ft. 
Armor Class: 17 (+4 size, +3 Dex), touch 17, flat-footed 14 
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/— 
Attack: Swarm (1d6 plus poison) 
Full Attack: Swarm (1d6 plus poison) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./0 ft. 
Special Attacks: Distraction, poison 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., immune to weapon damage, swarm traits, tremorsense 30 ft., vermin traits 
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0 
Abilities: Str 1, Dex 17, Con 10, Int Ø, Wis 10, Cha 2 
Skills: Climb +11, Listen +4, Spot +4 
Environment: Warm forests 
Organization: Solitary, tangle (2-4 swarms), or colony (7-12 swarms) 
Challenge Rating: 1 
Treasure: None 
Alignment: Always neutral 
Advancement: None 
Level Adjustment: — 

Combat
A spider swarm seeks to surround and attack any living prey it encounters. A swarm deals 1d6 points of damage to any creature whose space it occupies at the end of its move. 

Distraction (Ex)
Any living creature that begins its turn with a spider swarm in its space must succeed on a DC 11 Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1 round. The save DC is Constitution-based. 

Poison (Ex)
Injury, Fortitude DC 11, initial and secondary damage 1d3 Str. The save DC is Constitution-based. 

Skills
A spider swarm has a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Spot checks and a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks. It uses its Dexterity modifier instead of its Strength modifier for Climb checks. It can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened. [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Errol "Ironclaw"
[B]Class:[/B] Warblade 6
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15000
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3 (10p.)    [B]BAB:[/B] +6/+1      [B]HP:[/B] 56 (6d12+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +7     
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0        
[B]Cha:[/B] 8  -1 (0p.)     [B]Action Points[/B] 8/8    

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +0    +3    +0    +0    +1    19
                                       [B]Touch:[/B] 14 [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16(Uncanny Dodge)

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +2          +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3    +2    +7       Battle Clarity
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+1 Kukri                 +11(+9) 1d4+4      18-20--X2 (+2 to confirm)
MW Kukri (off-hand)      +11(+9) 1d4+2      18-20--X2 (+2 to confirm)
Unarmed			  +9	 1d3+1      20--x2    (+2 to confirm)
Crossbow, light           +9     1d8        19-20--X2 (+2 to confirm)

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Goblin, Auran

[B]Abilities:[/B] Weapon Aptitude, Battle Clarity, Battle Ardor, 
Uncanny Dodge, Improved Uncanny Dodge

[B]Feats:[/B] Weapon Focus (Kukri) (first), Two Weapon Fighting (human bonus), 
Weapon Finesse (third), Martial Stance (Bonus 5), Weapon Specialization (Kukri) (sixth)

[B]Maneuvers:[/B] Steel Wind(1), Sudden Leap*(1) Claw at the Moon*(2), 
Mountain Hammer(2), Iron Heart Surge*(3), Bonecrusher*(3)

[B]Stances:[/B] Blood in the Water, Leading the Charge, Absolute Steel*
[I] * These are his default granted maneuvers and his default stance[/I]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 56       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Acrobatics               9    +3     -1    +11
Athletics                9    +1     -1    +9
Craft (Painting)         5    +0           +5
Endurance                9    +2           +11
Initiative               9    +3           +12
Martial Lore             9    +2           +11
Knowledge(History        5    +2           +7
Perception               4    +0           +4     (cc)


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Kukri                2,308gp  2lb
MW Kukri                 308gp   2lb
Light Crossbow		  35gp   4lb
20 Bolts		  2gp    2lb
+1 Chain Shirt       1,250gp 25lb
Ring of Protection +1	 2,000gp --
Flint and Steel            1gp   --
Whetstone                  2cp   1lb
 
                                    

[B]Total Weight:[/B]42lb      [B]Money:[/B] 95gp 9sp 8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               76    153   230   460   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 28
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 195lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned and scarred
```
*Appearance:* Errol has clearly seen quite a few battles, and his numerous scars show that he wasn't always the winner.  His hair is cropped close, cut with his kukri every week or so, and his face is clean-shaven.
He walks with the gentle grace of one used to finer things, but the easy way he rests his hands on the twin hilts of his kukri shows that he has learned a more down-to-earth approach to life.
He wears a suit of black studded leather armor with blood red trimwork and accents.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 29, 2007)

*Nephtys*
Bluff should be "Deception"
Sense motive should be "Perception"

*Redclaw* 
Your Int is listed as 14 (4 p.), but it should be 14 (6 p.).
You have a bonus on armor listed as "shield" but no shield.
You list your dex bonus as +4 under armor, but I believe it should be +3 (and then +2 insight bonus from int to apply somewhere).


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

Issues fixed, although not the insight bonus, as I think that's for swordsages rather than warblades.
I upped my armor to keep that AC high enough to keep me alive (hopefully).


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'll need to see the psion spelled out pretty well since that's a fairly complex character.
> 
> If everyone's up for it I can start looking at stat-blocks when you get time.



Thanks for calling me out!   

I can put something basic up soon and then post the details later. 


-Blood


----------



## Dekana (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok, Slisik's sheet is posted a few posts above.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Tesla Rostovetskyi & Arcs*

With your permission I thought it would be pretty cool if she had an elemental envoy (feat) running along with her instead of a crystal. I was thinking that it could be a reason on why she is so electric focused. Thoughts?[sblock=Description]She is of average height and weight with deep green eyes and long black hair. 
She is often clad in loose fitting travel robes with her light crossbow strung 
across her back. The required bolts hang freely on her waist, tucked well behind her 
robes. Though she convincingly gives the appearance of an arcane wielder she 
is truly anything but.[/sblock][sblock=History]WEvery so often the barriers between the elemental planes cross onto the material 
plane. And sometimes, ever so rare, the crossing elemental planes are polar 
opposites, causing a brief but devastating battle between the opposing elements. 
Things get even more compounded when this happens in inhabited humanoid areas like 
Mahute, Tesla’s home town. 

The clashes of elemental power leveled Mahute to the ground leaving almost all of 
those who lived there dead or missing. Only a hand full survived, including Tesla. 
However, those that did survive were marked for all eternity, whether they knew it 
or not. Their souls were permanently touched by the elementals powers that collided 
that night. Some of those marks became physical, others emotional, and others like 
Tesla where able to merge and enhance their marks with their own powers Though 
admittedly Tesla was not able to get to where she is on her own. Helping with her 
never ending studies is her trusted envoy Arcs, an Tempestan. Tesla is unsure on how 
Arcs came to be her envoy as she has never summoned him or anything like him in her 
life. He showed up a few days after the attack on her town. When she asks Arcs why 
he is here, he simply answers, “Easy, you asked for me.” When pressed harder, Arcs 
simply smiles, brushes of the questions and goes off playing. For now, Tesla has 
accepted their meeting as a benefiting mystery and has called Arcs friend on more 
than one occasion. Together they have traveled the lands in search for adventure and 
knowledge on how she can further benefit from her mark.[/sblock] [sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Name: Tesla Rostovetskyi
Class: Psion 6 (Kineticists)  Age: ??
Race: Human              Height: 5' 6"
Size: Medium  	         Weight: 110 lbs
Gender: Male             Eyes: Bright Green
Alignment: Neutral Evil  Hair: Long & Black
Deity:                   Skin: Weathered 

Class & Racial Traits:
Human                    Psion & Character
1 Bonus Feat             Discipline: Psychokinesis
+1 Skill Point per Lvl   Extra Feats: 2
+4 Skill Points @ 1 Lvl  Feats: 3
                         Ability Bonus: +1 Int

Str:  8 (-1)  Level: 6    XP:  15000
Dex: 16 (+3)  BAB: +3     HP:  26/26 (6d4+12)
Con: 14 (+2)  Grapple: +2 Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 16 (+3)  Speed: 30'  Spell Res: -
Wis: 12 (+1)  Init: 11    Spell Save: - 
Cha:  8 (-1)  ACP: 0      Spell Fail: 0%				

       Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Armor:  10   +8   (+4)  +3  +0   +0  +0   21 (25)
Touch:  21   Flat-Footed: 21

      Base Mod Misc Total
Fort:  2    +2  +1   +5
Ref:   2    +3  +1   +6
Will:  5    +2  +1   +8

Armor           Bonus Dex ACP ASF  Weight Cost
*Interial Armor  +8    +6  0   0    0lbs   7 Power Points
%Force Shield    +4(+6) -  0   0    0lbs   1 (7) Power Points
     *OverChannelled daily casting good for 7hrs
     %OverChannelled buff casting good for 7min

Weapon           Attack Damage  Critical  Range  Weight Cost 
L. Crossbow, MW    +7    1d8    19-20/x2   80ft   4lbs  302gp

Equipment Cost / Weight
Explorers outfit           (-gp / 0 lbs)
Bolts (60)                 (6gp / 6 lbs)
Flint & Steel              (1gp / 0 lbs)
Belt Pouch                 (1gp / 0 lbs)
Rations x3                 (1gp / 1 lbs)
Sunrods x2                 (4gp / 2 lbs)
Waterskin x1               (1gp / 3 lbs)
Armband of Elusive Action  (800gp / 2 lbs) [1/day ignore AoO]
Arcanist Gloves            (500gp / 2 lbs) [2/day +2 to manifester level]
Cloak of Resistance +1     (1000gp / 2 lbs)
Waterskin x1               (1gp / 3 lbs)
Psiontrix Necklace
      Levitation           (1620gp / 0 lbs) 3rd level manifester power 1/day
Power Stones (Medium)      
    1. Tongues x4          (150gp / 0 lbs) 2nd
    2. Sustenance x4       (150gp / 0 lbs) 2nd
    3. Identify x4         (150gp / 0 lbs) 2nd
    4a.Touch Sight x2      (375gp / 0 lbs) 3rd
     b.Eradicate Invis x2
    5. Body Adjustment x4  (375gp / 0 lbs) 3rd
    6. Body Purificationx4 (375gp / 0 lbs) 3rd

Total Gold Spent: 5655
Total Gold Remaining: 345

Current Capacity: Light (26) 
Carry Capacity: Light: 0-26 Med.: 27-53 Heavy: 54-80 
Lift: 160 Drag: 400

Languages: Common, Giant, Dwarven, Elven

Feats: (6)
Overchannel, Talented, Privledge Energy (Electric), Paraelemental Power (Electric),
Psicrystal Affinity, Elemental Envoy (Tempestan) 

Skill Points: 54 Max Ranks: 9/4.5
Skills                Abil Ranks Mod Misc Total
Autohypnosis          Wis    8    +1   +2  11 [Synergy: Concentration]
Concentration         Con    8    +2       10
Initiative            Dex    8    +3       11
Knowledge (Psionic)   Int    8    +3   +2  13 [Synergy: Autohypnosis]
Knowledge (Planes)    Int    5    +3        8 
Psicraft              Int    8    +3   +2  13 [Synergy: Use Ps. Device]
Use Psionic Device    Cha    9    -1   +2  10 [Synergy: Knowledge]
```
[/sblock][sblock=Powers]
	
	



```
Total Power Points: 44 // Bonus Power Points: +9 // Base DC: 13 + Power Level
Total Powers Known: 13 // Manifester Level: 6 (7 If Overchanneled)
1 Level (4)      2 Level (4)      3 Level (5)    
Inertial Armor   Energy Missile   Dispel         
Force Screen     Larval Flayers   Body Adjust.   
Mind Thrust      Concussion Blast Time Hop       
Detect Psionics  Ego Whip         Tele. Thrust   
                                  Energy Bolt
```
[/sblock][sblock=Arcs (Tempestan)] 
	
	



```
HD: 3d8 (13) Initiative: +7 Speed: 30 ft (6 squares) Fly: 30ft Perfect (12 squares) 
AC: 19 (Dex +3, Nat +5, Barding +0, Size +1) Touch: 14 FF: 16 
Base Attack/Grapple: +2 Space/Reach: 5ft / 5ft
Attack: Bite +6 Slam (1d4) 
Full Attack: +6 Slam (1d4)
Abilities: Str 10 ; Dex 17 ; Con 10 ; Int 12 ; Wis 11 ; Cha 14 
Saves: Fort: 1, Ref: 6, Will: 1, CR: 2 
Special Qualities: Elemental Traits, Improved Evasion, SHare Powers, Telepathic Link, Deliver Touch  
Special Attacks: 2xDay Energy Ray (+5 Range, 3d6), Control Air(+/- 30 MPH), Demoralize (DC 14)
Skills: Concentration +7, Gather Information +8, Psicraft +7, Perception +2
Feats: Combat Manifestion, Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack, Weapon Finesse 
       Alterness
```
[/sblock] -Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 29, 2007)

Both look fine to me, though I've been wrong multiple times before.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 29, 2007)

Fixed.

How are Tieflings and Warlocks percieved in the setting? Are they an accepted part of society, pariahs, or the constant prey of peasants with pitchforks? I need to know to be able to write the background.
The basic idea of the character is that he or she is a sneaky, paranoid but diabolically charming burglar and assassin. If the game requires it I can make him Neutral, but Evil would probably suit him better. Does that sound ok with you?

About Action Points, what are they? How do you use them? In which book can I find them?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 29, 2007)

With the exception of the psion, everyone has been evil or chaotic neutral, so I'll go with pariah.

Action points are detailed at the top of this link: http://www.systemreferencedocuments.org/35/sovelior_sage/unearthedCombat.html


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Character updated and ready for first round of reviews. 

-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 30, 2007)

*Bloodweaver*
You capitalized the U in human.
You mispelled discipline.
Discipline for a kineticist is Psychokinesis.
You should probably move to a neutral or evil alignment to avoid conflict with the party. Were tinged pretty evil so-far.
I'm not sure what you mean by Psiontrix Necklace. You probably mean psionatrix, but the Psionatrix items in the psionics rules are different from what you've listed.
You have too many consumables. Try to limit it to 10.
I think a power stone of identify costs more because of the material component. It's probably either that or you have to provide the material component when you use it.
No power stones (or scrolls or such) of spells of 4th level or higher.
There won't be a special drow language.
I'm not positive, but I think you have 1 to many languages.
You mispelled inertial and missile in your powers section.
No crystalstorm.
Arcs listen and spot should be perception.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 30, 2007)

*Nephtys*
You don't seem to have your languages listed.

*Redclaw*
All your base saves should be 1 higher (5 fort, 2 will, 2 ref).
I'm not sure about your mod of 4 to fort. Should it be 2?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Bloodweaver*
> You capitalized the U in human.
> You mispelled discipline.
> Discipline for a kineticist is Psychokinesis.
> ...



a. Hows Neutral Evil?
b. Actually I meant Stacked Psionatrices (pg 111 Comp. Psionic) Summary: One can have multiple psionatrix as one item of various powers. In this case she has dimensional swap and levititation. Both usable only once a day. 
c. Do you mean 10 consumables powers or 10 consumable stones/scrolls? As she has only seven stones but each stone has 4 powers on them (24 powers).  Its more cost efficient that way.
d. That all depends on how you rule psionics vs magic. Are they the samething or are they different? It matters as Idenitfy, Psionic (which is what she has) has no material component just like all of the other powers. However, it can only identify psionic items. If psionic and magic are the same then the power works on both put has no material cost. I have no problems with a home rule if that is what you choose, just let me know what the material component is and how much.

-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 30, 2007)

a. that's fine.

b. I'll allow the psionatrix of levitate, but not the one of dimension swap.

c. I'll allow it to function on all items.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 30, 2007)

Apparently I didn't fit into my document that "Persuasion" would replace diplomacy and intimidate. Not sure how I missed that one. Maybe there was some reason I took it off? I'm not sure. Either way since nobody so-far has diplomacy or intimidate (I think) it's a non-issue.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 30, 2007)

Clueless question:
Which setting are we playing in? You wrote it was E6, does that imply it's an Eberron game, or is it just the name of the house-rules we're using, or both?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 30, 2007)

E6 is sorta explained in this thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=206323

The setting is a combination of a few things. This "module" comes with its own backdrop city, which is intended to be set in Greyhawk, however I don't intend to run it as-is. I would allow most feats from the Eberron Campaign Setting, and I want a bit of that settings flavor. At the end of the day this is a home brew that combines a couple different ideas. I've basically been wanting to run two things: an E6 play by post and this adventure.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 30, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Redclaw*
> All your base saves should be 1 higher (5 fort, 2 will, 2 ref).
> I'm not sure about your mod of 4 to fort. Should it be 2?



Oops.  That's what happens when you copy over a character sheet and make a few adjustments, rather than starting from scratch.
Fixed, and thanks for pointing it out.  I'll go over it again myself, just to make sure I didn't miss anything else.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 30, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> c. Do you mean 10 consumables powers or 10 consumable stones/scrolls? As she has only seven stones but each stone has 4 powers on them (24 powers).  Its more cost efficient that way.




Less in general. I'd like to see less wealth put into one time-use stuff.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 1, 2007)

All done, I think. 
I might make a few changes but I am not too sure. 
Anyway, I am ready to begin when everyone else is. 


-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 1, 2007)

The RG thread is up here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3916445

Please put things in this general format:

Character Sheet (not in an Sblock)
Pets or other mechanical information (in an Sblock)
Other stuff (in an Sblock)


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 1, 2007)

> Armband of Elusive Action  (800gp / 2 lbs) [1/day ignore AoO]
> Arcanist Gloves            (500gp / 2 lbs) [2/day +2 to manifester level]




I assume these are magic item compendium things? I won't allow either of these.

Also your Privilege Energy feat has a typo.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 1, 2007)

No problem, my mistake. 

Question with Bonus levels. 
Are the benifits one gets from a bonus level in-conjuction with what one normally gets from gaining a level or seperate? Specifically does one increase thier caster/manifester level when they get a bonus level?


-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 1, 2007)

You don't increase in manifester/caster level. Bonus levels are "instead of" and essentially you just gain 1 hit point, 1 skill point, 1 action point, and 1 feat. Character progression otherwise stops at 6th level.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 1, 2007)

I think we have different opinions of the price of power stones.

It looks to me like you're only charging the price of 1 charge of a spell. For a powerstone with 4 charges, it should cost 4x as much. I assume they are meant to mirror (and they are mechanically identical to) scrolls. Each charge should be paid for. The table "Powers Imprinted in a Power Stone" is intended for randomly generated treasure (identical to the scroll table in the DMG).


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 1, 2007)

Redclaw, your max ranks reads 8/4, probably should be 9/4.5. Not exactly an important part of the character sheet, but I spotted that just now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2007)

With the exception of Bloodweaver re-drawing his items a bit, I think the characters are good to go. Once he's updated I'll get the game going. For now, don't look at anything in the IC thread if you see it sitting around.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Good to go. (Hopefully)


-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2007)

A masterwork light crossbow costs 335.

Also your wealth total comes out to (with crossbow adjustment) 6020, which is 20 over. That's without counting your gold coins (so your at -20 gold).

If someone else in the party doesn't mind giving him 20, that'll be that.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 2, 2007)

sigh......   
I'll fix it......


-Blood


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 2, 2007)

Errol will cough up 20 gold.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3917797

Game thread is good to go. I'm setting up the start of the adventure, so you don't need to worry about group formation, yet. Let the chaos commense.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 2, 2007)

You know on second thought, I should have really made Slisik's level split 4/2 barbarian, or even 5/1. But eh, if it's too late that's ok.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2007)

How quickly can you make the change (accurately)? If you can do it fairly quickly that's fine.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 2, 2007)

Within the hour (yay for having Sundays free).


----------



## Dekana (Dec 2, 2007)

Finished! The point of putting in some barbarian levels in the first place was to gain the weapon proficiencies, so it didn't really make sense to lose 3rd level spells and wildshape, in exchange for a few extra hp that the 2 excess levels of barbarian gave.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 3, 2007)

Just in case anyone is curious, the dragon would "normally" be large. It's considered "huge" because of the rules at the end of the player's guide as per it being a dragon.

It also was rather lucky on the hit on Tesla (5, 5, 5, and 6 rolled on d6's for damage, and it crit).

The movement was also rather complicated, and took me forever to get right. Had it landed the grapple (it has the appropriate feats) it would have had to stop its movement much earlier, but since it missed I had to go through all the flying measurements.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Not too sure if you knew but you rolled the dragons attacks against Tesla’s buffed up AC (not that it would have mattered). I take it that this means that she had time to cast her buffs before the group entered the cavern. If so then the PP total below takes those buffs into consideration prior to her casting her Energy Bolt. If not then I can re-calculate later. 

Also what is the current wind speed in the cavern? Looking at the possibility of Arcs using his control wind ability to ‘Check’ the dragon from flying. 


-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

I would say the wind speed is light inside the bowl, and moderate up above the bowl.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Inside the bowl is were we are and outside the bowl is where the dragon is, correct? If not then disregard Arcs ready action as it will not make a difference. 

-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

Correct.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

Also, in case anyone does not know, I allow you to make your own dice rolls on invisible castle if you want to. I'll roll anything that's not posted though.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 6, 2007)

I was in the middle of the update and just recieved a phone call that my subleaser ran out on his room and now I'm stuck trying to find a new tenant. Sorry about that, I'll have to delay until later tonight.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Is everything ok?
Are we waiting for a particular response?


-Blood


----------



## Dekana (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd like to make use of the dragonhide banded mail; one of the benefits of such armor is that druids can wear it as if it were metal, which otherwise they can't. So more ac for me! (the dragoncraft is too expensive imo to be worth the 5 fire resist and being able to run. Better to find a wizard to enchant the dragonhide I think)


Creamsteak: Would the dragoncraft banded mail, brass, count as metal armor for the purposes of a Druid?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 23, 2007)

The weapons and armor are seperate entities.

The brass dragoncraft banded mail works for druids. Dragoncraft is essentially intended to be "better" dragonhide armor made only by a particular kind of craftsman.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 27, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> I think the math will be a bit more complicated. We should factor in the price of items being claimed as well (4200 gp for the sword, minus the 1200 for your tradein which I'll pay for, for example.)



Fair enough. Though I'm not sure how you find the price of selling an item; the +2 greatsword was listed as 8000gp before (8350 really since that cost would include a masterwork greatsword base item), but then you list it as 4200 selling. So I'll just assume it's 50% the cost then for selling.

[sblock=Prices when selling loot]Total loot:
A large decorative wooden holy symbol that once adorned a cathedral of the shield maiden worth 200 gp (50 lbs.)
A strange circular painting damaged by the sand, but potentially valuable if restored worth 350 gp (30 lbs. with frame, 1 lb. rolled up)
A ornate religious tapestry worth 150 gp (10 lbs.)
A decorative darkwood staff with a permanent flame on each end worth 400 gp (6 lbs.)
A mysterious decorative floor-rug made from various materials worth 450 gp (30 lbs.)
4 yellow Topazes (1200 gp)
+2 Greatsword (4175gp)
Cloak of Elvenkind (1250gp)
Boots of Elvenkind (1250gp)
3,000 silver+3,000 silver (600gp)
650 gold+650 gold (1300gp)
85 platinum+85 platinum (1700gp)
Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow (40 charges): (1800gp)
Third Eye (Concentrate): 5,000
Arcane Scroll (bestow curse, shadow conjuration, animate dead) (350+350+525=1225)
Figurine of wondrous power, obsidian steed (14250gp)[/sblock]

Total value of loot: 21,050gp
Total / 4 = 5262.5gp
That doesn't include the figurine. I'm not sure if we're keeping it or selling it, but I'd guess we'll keep it and all use it equally.

So Slisik would take the +2 greatsword for 4175gp, leaving 1087.5gp of his share left. He takes that as: 2 scrolls (bestow curse and shadow conjuration), and 3875sp. That accounts for his share.
He then spends 212.5gp on the dragonhide armor (including trade-in), using 2125sp. When all is said and done, Slisik has 1750sp, 2 scrolls (which he pretty much intends to sell), a +2 greatsword, and Dragonhide Banded Mail. He loses his +1 Studded Leather Armor, and his old +1 greatsword if Errol wants it (Slisik will charge only 1/4 price for it, so 587.5gp)

Final distribution
*Slisik:* +2 Greatsword, Scroll of Bestow Curse, Scroll of Shadow Conjuration, 3875sp.
*Errol:* Has 5262.5gp worth of loot to claim. If he intends to buy Slisik's +1 greatsword, it will cost 587.5gp.
*Veris:* Boots of Elvenkind, Cloak of Elvenkind, 4 topaz, Scroll of Animate Dead, 100pp, 37gp, 5sp.
*Tesla:* Eye of Concentration. She has 262.5gp of treasure left to claim in the dragon's hoard.

I hope that's fair. Please do let me know if anyone sees something wrong with these values, or if they just object to the entire idea.

[sblock=Loot left unclaimed]A large decorative wooden holy symbol that once adorned a cathedral of the shield maiden worth 200 gp (50 lbs.)
A strange circular painting damaged by the sand, but potentially valuable if restored worth 350 gp (30 lbs. with frame, 1 lb. rolled up)
A ornate religious tapestry worth 150 gp (10 lbs.)
A decorative darkwood staff with a permanent flame on each end worth 400 gp (6 lbs.)
A mysterious decorative floor-rug made from various materials worth 450 gp (30 lbs.)
2120 silver (212gp)
1263 gold (1263gp)
70 platinum (700gp)
Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow (40 charges): (1800gp)[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 27, 2007)

I suppose Veris could take the scroll of Animate Dead (it has little pure combat-value but could be useful for rp) and some platinum. She could also carry the cloak of elvenkind (since it's lighter than it's value in gold) until she can trade it in for an item she needs.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 27, 2007)

I propose that the dragon's hoard be distributed as such:

Slisik: +2 Greatsword, Holy Symbol, 289gp, 5985sp.
Errol: Sand-Damaged Painting, Flame-enchanted Darkwood Staff, Floor Rug, Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow, Scroll of Bestow Curse, Scroll of Shadow Conjuration, 70pp, 862gp, 5sp.
Veris: Boots of Elvenkind, Cloak of Elvenkind, 4 topaz, Scroll of Animate Dead, 100pp, 37gp, 5sp.
Tesla: Eye of Concentration, an Ornate Religious Tapestry, 112gp, 5sp.


*Errol - * Slisik will be happy to take heavier items in payment for the +1 greatsword, or a bundle of gold. He can carry quite a bit.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 27, 2007)

(I think these calculations are more accurate than my own, as I forgot to add in the mastwork weapon prices, and I didn't divide the artwork in half.)

I was figuring on hauling it all back as a group, then deciding how to split it up.  I'm happy selling off most of my share and seeing about getting some useful magic items to boost my effectiveness in combat.  

Errol will certainly take the +1 greatsword, but he's more than happy to pay it's actual resale value, so he will give Slisik 1175 gp from his share, leaving Errol with 4087.5.  He will take that money and search for magic items.  

CS, what is the range of value I'm likely to find here?  I'd love guantlets of Dex +2, or an amulet of natural armor +1.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tesla will sell the tapestry. My mind is still a bit fuzzy, but it will be impossible to use the Eye of Concentration as we cannot attain ten ranks in a skill, though we can increase the total modifier for a skill in other ways. Correct? (I think I asked this question already) So if we cannot attain ten ranks, she will sell the Eye and negotiate a fair price for the Headband of Intellect +2 (3,600gp)

Also, do we want to chip in for the Bag of Holding so we do not run into the encumbrance problem again?

-Blood


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 3, 2008)

Bags of holding are a bit unweildy, huge and unstylish. Veris would probably perfer to save her wealth for a Handy Haversack instead, if one is likely to be found.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Tesla will sell the tapestry. My mind is still a bit fuzzy, but it will be impossible to use the Eye of Concentration as we cannot attain ten ranks in a skill, though we can increase the total modifier for a skill in other ways. Correct? (I think I asked this question already)




Not correct. You're clearly confused by something. I already answered this. You don't need 10 ranks of concentrate to USE the item. The CREATOR of the item needed 10 ranks to MAKE the item.

A fighter with 0 ranks could still get the benefit.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Must be the drugs....
In that case she will keep and use the Eye of Concentration and just sell the tapestry. She will also not buy the Headband however she will get the teeth made in a decorative headpiece.

-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2008)

XP Break down is like this:
Alazphraxion 1800
Time 3800 (I'm being leniant, as I was originally tracking posts per day but have since been lazy. Note that I'll start trying to count them again starting today.)
Bonus 5000 (The bonus I planned to award for the Dragon encounter.)

So that means the group has earned 10,600 xp. That nets 2 bonus levels.

As a referesher:

Bonus Levels: Every 5000 xp gives a bonus level. Each bonus level gives the following  benefits.
 Hit Points: Every bonus level, you gain 1 additional hit point.
 Skills: Every bonus level, you gain 1 additional skill point.
 Action Points: Every bonus level, you gain 1 additional action point, to a maximum of 8.
 Feats: Every bonus level, you gain a bonus feat.

So that means you have 2 more hp, 2 more skill points to spend, you recover up to 2 action points, and you gain 2 feats (your choice).

Obviously the game being E6 makes it easier for me to hand out rewards like this.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 8, 2008)

Is the max rank for a skill limited by being level 6, or does the max go up every 5000xp as well?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2008)

Still capped at 9 ranks.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tesla's Update:
HP: 26 + 2 = 28
Skill Point: Psicraft +1 = 14 & Initiative +1 = 12
Feats: (1) Envoy Cognizance (CP): Manifest Energy Powers with the Electricity description one level higher than normal. (2) Psionic Meditation (Exp Ps): Can become Psionically Focused as a move action. 


-Blood


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 8, 2008)

Errol's update
HP 56+2 to 58
Skill Points: +1 to knowledge (history)=8, +1 to Diplomacy=0
Action Points: 6/8+2=8/8
Feats: Martial Stance (Wolverine Stance), Vital Recovery


----------



## Dekana (Jan 8, 2008)

Slisik's Update:
HP: 44 + 2 = 46
Skill Points: Concentration and Perception
Feats: Armor Proficiency (Heavy), Weapon Focus (Greatsword)


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 8, 2008)

Veris:

HP: 35+2 = 37
Skill Points: Knowlege (Religion) +2
Feats: Extra Invocation (Eldritch Spear), Extra Invocation (Wall of Gloom)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Do humans get an extra skill point at bonus levels (vs character levels) because of their race or is that bonus negated?

-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2008)

No.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just curious. 


-Blood


----------



## Dekana (Jan 15, 2008)

Creamsteak: I just thought I'd mention that I love your style of storytelling. I think these brothers are hilarious.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2008)

As long as someone's having fun that works for me.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2008)

It also occurs to me that this would be impossible in a live game. Trying to talk to yourself as two different nearly-identical characters with the same accent, interrupting yourself repeatedly...


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 15, 2008)

I love their father's name.  To incorporate two of the prototypical half-god heroes in the same person.  I'm impressed just picturing that redoubtable fellow.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 30, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> What's your group's name, if you have one?



Good question. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Dekana (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, in light of our team's recent victory over Alazphraxion, I suggest we (re)christian ourselves as "The Dragon's Teeth".


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 31, 2008)

How about just 'Dragon's Teeth' ?

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 15, 2008)

How do we want to split up the rings?

-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (May 23, 2008)

Also I should have bumped you all up another bonus level a bit ago. So +1 more.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 23, 2008)

Supper Sweet!


-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 23, 2008)

Tesla's Update: 6.2 -> 6.3
HP: 28 + 1 = 29  (29 + 8 = 37)
Skill Point: Autohypnosis +1 = 12
Feats: (1) Psionic Body (ExP): Gain +2 Hit Points for every Psionic Feat, max 2x Int modifier.


----------



## Redclaw (May 23, 2008)

Errol 6.3
HP: 58+1--> 59
Skill: Diplomacy +1-->+1
Feat: Iron Heart Aura


----------



## Dekana (May 24, 2008)

Slisik 6.2 --> 6.3
HP: 46+1 --> 47
Skill: Initiative 2 --> 3
Feat: Blind Fight (die shadows!)


----------



## Creamsteak (May 24, 2008)

Just remember this restriction on Psionic Body. It's from the E6 variant rules stuff from here on EN World. I may have mentioned this earlier, or I may have forgotten.

The hit points you gain from this feat cannot exceed two times your psionic class's key ability score modifier (Intelligence for psion, Wisdom for psychic warrior or if you used the Wild Talent feat or a racial ability to qualify for this feat, and Charisma for wilder). If you have multiple psionic classes or key ability scores, use your highest key ability score to determine your benefit from this feat.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 24, 2008)

Got it. 

Also, are we going to be solicitating for a fourth member? 

Tesla will need atleast three days of full rest in order to heal from the ability burn. 

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 19, 2008)

I am taking a vacation/moving across the country and will out of internet access for about 14 days. If possible please NPC my characters accordingly. Thank you. 


-Blood


----------

